
The Case for Treating Gatsby as a Real Person - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-case-for-treating-gatsby-as-a-real-person
======
kwhitefoot
It's about time that the lit. crit. business started taking contemporary
popular literature seriously.

For me Sam Vimes is much more real than any of the characters in the novels
mentioned in that piece.

